# Gyro meat



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will try this soon.......

https://manfuelblog.com/2015/08/23/easy-homemade-gyro-meat-recipe/


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting mike.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure thing bud, we should have a beer next time you are home


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Best gyros ever came from a little hole-in-the-wall shop in Athens, Greece. The shop was on a side street that bordered the soccer stadium. Myself and some shipmates would go there every time we had liberty. Gyros were 3 drachma each, and a Coke was 4 drachma. Back then (1971), the exchange rate was 30 drachma = one dollar. We could get full as a tick for about 50 cents.

We tried to get the recipe from the shop owner, but everything he said was Greek to us. The only ingredient we could make out was lamb, so we started calling the gyros lambburgers. I noticed in the link provided that ground lamb was an option. Might be worth a try if you can find some.

And yeah, I got carried away a little. Damn retirement. Shoulda gone fishing.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This was a messy evolution in a food processor but I wanted to follow the recipe for the first run. Everything is mixed. Gonna let it sit in the fridge overnight and cook on the egg tomorrow afternoon. It smells really good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've made the strips in a bunch of different ways and none of them are easy. I'm gonna have to give this a shot next time. Are you making your own tzatziki sauce? I load mine up with a minimum of 15 cloves of garlic. I think Georgios has me beat hands down. He puts so much garlic it'll burn your mouth, but I like it. More like skordalia.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wife makes it....pretty close to Hip Pockets Tzatziki.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting those final pics, I for the most part can't stand Greek food but fat boy loves loves loves gyros with tsz sauce!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I will take some. Just want the meat pudding to set up and blend overnight. Gotta shape the bastard and flatten it out too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Subscribed


Thought you was vegan?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Late update. Busy day. Miller Lite. Meat pudding is cooking.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep:thumbsup: Wife approved. I suspect it would be better sliced thin with a quick high heat sautée to crisp the edges. Add some fresh feta, onions and maters and we have a winner. Flavor is good. I couldn't find oregano so I substituted an equal amount of Cavenders. Equal parts 97% lean beef and regular ground lamb.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gotta add some taters! We call them french fries, but they put them on top of gyros in Greece.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Visited Greece a few times. I think I will break out the old peeler thing and fresh fry some shoestring taters. Good idea. 

We damn sure don't need to drive over to Fornaris Brothers for a gyro fix anymore.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Lambburgers! You've gone and flung a cravin' on me.


----------

